# Cosa può un vecchio..



## Duchessa (11 Novembre 2012)

*Cosa può un vecchio..*

[video=youtube;aXBHF1iFoqc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aXBHF1iFoqc[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (11 Novembre 2012)

[video=youtube;SGKJTBlwIKo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGKJTBlwIKo&feature=BFa&list=PLAACB6D4B8581615F[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (11 Novembre 2012)

[video=youtube;7gGKUCDZzZk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7gGKUCDZzZk&feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (11 Novembre 2012)

[video=youtube;_SW12Thj1YA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_SW12Thj1YA&feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (11 Novembre 2012)

[video=youtube;u57xCWrGutY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u57xCWrGutY&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (11 Novembre 2012)

[video=youtube;r0uX8ZGopZ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r0uX8ZGopZ0&feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (11 Novembre 2012)

Duchessa guarda l'importanza di non fare morir il bambino che è in noi...qui è a casa sua...e ha 81 anni...osserva come gioca come un bambino piccolo....

[video=youtube;mkjvlm5N_0M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mkjvlm5N_0M[/video]


----------



## Duchessa (11 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Duchessa guarda l'importanza di non fare morir il bambino che è in noi...qui è a casa sua...e ha 81 anni...osserva come gioca come un bambino piccolo....
> 
> [video=youtube;mkjvlm5N_0M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mkjvlm5N_0M[/video]


Davvero.. e stupisce ancor più se consideriamo i suoi periodi di depressione, le crisi per il suo orientamento sessuale e, soprattutto, la morte dell'unica figlia.
C'è chi si spegne, chi invece lotta e vive!


----------



## Duchessa (11 Novembre 2012)

E a proposito del bambino che è in noi, come può, oggi, sotto la pioggia, mancare questo?

[video=youtube;A9cok31x5LE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A9cok31x5LE[/video]

“Canto della pioggia”
(K. Groth)

Cadi, pioggia, cadi,
desta nuovamente i sogni
che sognavo da fanciullo,
quando l’acqua spumeggiava sulla spiaggia!
Quando l’appannata afa estiva
chiedeva pigramente una piacevole frescura,
e la rugiada si scioglieva sulle foglie lucide
e l’azzurro della brughiera risplendeva più scuro.
Quale delizia, stare 
a piedi nudi nella corrente,
e dall’erba andare a toccare
la schiuma con le mani.
O raccogliere con le calde gote
le fresche gocce,
e respirare nel giovane petto
nuovi profumi!
Come un calice che trabocca
l’anima respirava spalancata,
immerso nel bagno celestiale
come fiori sprofondati nel loro profumo.
Con un brivido ogni goccia rinfrescava nel profondo 
fino al palpito del cuore,
e la sacra tela del creato
penetrava fin nella vita più nascosta.
Scendi pioggia, scendi,
desta le mie vecchie canzoni
che cantavamo sull’uscio,
mentre fuori le gocce risuonavano!
Vorrei ascoltarle ancora,
sentire il loro mormorio umido e dolce
e bagnare teneramente la mia anima
con i suoi piccoli orrori di fanciullo.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Novembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> E a proposito del bambino che è in noi, come può, oggi, sotto la pioggia, mancare questo?
> 
> [video=youtube;A9cok31x5LE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A9cok31x5LE[/video]
> 
> ...


Ah stupendissimo sto brahms...


----------



## contepinceton (11 Novembre 2012)

[video=youtube;IbX6NFTyjZw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IbX6NFTyjZw&feature=related[/video]

Venne a Vicenza nel 1986. A 82 anni.
Due inservienti lo accompagnarono al piano, camminava a piccoli passetti, giacca rossa fuoco e papillon vistoso.
A cena un vassoio di mirtilli.

Ci raccontò della sua gioventù...un uomo che insomma conosceva personalmente Debussy, gli impressionisti e che studiò Ravel con Ravel.

Un vecchino che ci disse, voi non avete idea di cosa è andato distrutto in Europa con le due guerre...

E dopo un bis che lasciò il silenzio tombale...suonò la pavane per un infante defunte...di Ravel...

In un italiano stentato disse...
Sono solo un povero vecchio che suona il pianoforte e ho l'artrosi che mi dà fastidio...


----------



## contepinceton (11 Novembre 2012)

[video=youtube;UjfJ8H0guO4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UjfJ8H0guO4[/video]

Suonò pure questa e disse che noi giovani sprechiamo una montagna di energia nel suonare il pianoforte...

Ma che dopo 70 anni che suoni capisci come fare...:smile:


----------



## contepinceton (11 Novembre 2012)

81 anni....

Resta di sicuro il più grande virtuoso d'organo vivente...
Gli altri tutti...

Molto dopo...

[video=youtube;y-q7rLpyz_Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-q7rLpyz_Q&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (11 Novembre 2012)

[video=youtube;5Xn8dd3gkxY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Xn8dd3gkxY[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (11 Novembre 2012)

[video=youtube;qhi3Fx_z63M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qhi3Fx_z63M&feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (11 Novembre 2012)

[video=youtube;ORlnUUb-MVQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ORlnUUb-MVQ&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Duchessa (12 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> [video=youtube;5Xn8dd3gkxY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Xn8dd3gkxY[/video]


Epperò!.. ma qui bisognerebbe togliere il riverbero della chiesa.. sono troppe note!


----------



## Duchessa (12 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> [video=youtube;qhi3Fx_z63M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qhi3Fx_z63M&feature=relmfu[/video]


Ecco qui funziona bene anche col riverbero


----------



## Duchessa (12 Novembre 2012)

E non dimentichiamo Lui..  Qui 89 anni!

[video=youtube;DgV1zxKnqEg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DgV1zxKnqEg&feature=fvwrel[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> E non dimentichiamo Lui..  Qui 89 anni!
> 
> [video=youtube;DgV1zxKnqEg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DgV1zxKnqEg&feature=fvwrel[/video]


Sommo!!!!:up::up::up::up:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2012)

E lui?

[video=youtube;1ljq4MwzAbo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ljq4MwzAbo[/video]

Comunque la chiesa di St.Eustache fa i brividi.
Suoni lì e pensi che quei muri hanno visto il Re Sole ricevere la prima comunione...
La cantoria è altissima, le canne più grandi di facciata sono 32 piedi reali, ossia più di dieci metri.
E quell'organo fa davvero impressione, contiene tutti gli ideali estetici e sonori del maestro...

La piccola casa ora chiusa DORIAN ha registrato lì dei cd stratosferici, usando più di 100 microfoni disposti ovunque...

Il riverbero è la fortuna o sfortuna degli organi, pare che la chiesa sia per l'organo una grande cassa armonica.

Il problema invece negli auditorium è che le canne d'organo non risuonano...e per la gioia dei grandi e piccini...che so gli organi in aula da conservatorio sono così secchi che....

Poi saint eustache ha la doppia consolle...una meccanica in cantoria e una elettronica in chiesa...da cui...


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2012)

[video=youtube;Rc_SmWA4QAw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rc_SmWA4QAw[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2012)

ma gli organi ti combinano di quei casini che non ti dico...

[video=youtube;vGf6fKyoZlI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vGf6fKyoZlI[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2012)

Ma questo è il mio mito...io in questo senso vedo la vita degli altri...e non mi piace prendermi troppo sul serio...

[video=youtube;b73jnuXhwuQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b73jnuXhwuQ[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2012)

*però sono molto preoccupato per questo giovine eh?*

Il nuovo mito degli organisti...

[video=youtube;Yn5lD0RO20I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yn5lD0RO20I&feature=endscreen&NR=1[/video]


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> 81 anni....
> 
> Resta di sicuro il più grande virtuoso d'organo vivente...
> Gli altri tutti...
> ...


può essere bravo quanto vuoi, ma ha i soliti difetti degli organisti bravi: troppo veloci e quindi sbagliano in modo grossolano. in questo pezzo ci sono diversi errori, che suonando meno veloce non si sarebbero verificati.


----------



## Duchessa (12 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il nuovo mito degli organisti...
> 
> [video=youtube;Yn5lD0RO20I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yn5lD0RO20I&feature=endscreen&NR=1[/video]


:singleeye::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::bleah:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> può essere bravo quanto vuoi, ma ha i soliti difetti degli organisti bravi: troppo veloci e quindi sbagliano in modo grossolano. in questo pezzo ci sono diversi errori, che suonando meno veloce non si sarebbero verificati.


Questi errori sono dovuti da stanchezza post concerto
e dagli 81 anni.
Non c'entra la velocità...ascolta...
[video=youtube;4f1B1JnkBZw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4f1B1JnkBZw&feature=related[/video]

Difficile che Virgil Fox ciocasse una nota...


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2012)

[video=youtube;kWFoWxTj9Ws]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWFoWxTj9Ws[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2012)

Ecco qui in un pezzo che ammazzerebbe i polsi di chiunque...ma non quelli di Fox...e le sue velocità restano nei guinness...veloce e chiaro come una lama tagliente...

[video=youtube;OzRPCV3nOCs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OzRPCV3nOCs&feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2012)

Qui all'organo più grande del mondo che testoni non sta in una cattedrale ma in un centro commerciale...

[video=youtube;g2WJC2N3Fxo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g2WJC2N3Fxo&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (13 Novembre 2012)

Immenso pure lui...

[video=youtube;Yu06WnXlPCY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yu06WnXlPCY[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (13 Novembre 2012)

Duchessa sono una meglio dell'altra....quasi quasi ci faccio un concerto con ste robe qua...

[video=youtube;sY-oqNAxd4I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sY-oqNAxd4I&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (13 Novembre 2012)

a 83 anni....

[video=youtube;l75X-SDKq1Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l75X-SDKq1Y&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Duchessa (13 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Duchessa sono una meglio dell'altra....quasi quasi ci faccio un concerto con ste robe qua...
> 
> [video=youtube;sY-oqNAxd4I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sY-oqNAxd4I&feature=related[/video]


Bon dai comincia a studiare


----------



## contepinceton (21 Novembre 2012)

Gli antichisti hanno negato l'esistenza di queste cose qui che ora dalle ceneri del passato tornano...
Perfino Gould diceva che non si poteva sonare Bach al piano senza passare da lui!

Sol minore qui è GIGANTE.

Benedetto sia youtube casso.
E benedetto chi ha inventato i dischi.

[video=youtube;BtWhE2JjLQI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BtWhE2JjLQI&feature=related[/video]

E loro i vecchi decani...non potevano barare...eh?


----------



## contepinceton (21 Novembre 2012)

[video=youtube;_SYAwAcP8cc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_SYAwAcP8cc&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (21 Novembre 2012)

[video=youtube;c7EwXhGxhec]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7EwXhGxhec&feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (21 Novembre 2012)

[video=youtube;9PWfRcGJtys]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9PWfRcGJtys&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (21 Novembre 2012)

[video=youtube;wkMQ1q4V4Vs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wkMQ1q4V4Vs&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Duchessa (21 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> [video=youtube;_SYAwAcP8cc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_SYAwAcP8cc&feature=related[/video]


Enorme.. e senti come si sente il suono pieno e lungo anche da un youtube e due cassette di computer..
Ma ma ma .... ascoltare questo Schubert alle 2.30..... ma ma ma ..


----------



## Duchessa (21 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> [video=youtube;wkMQ1q4V4Vs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wkMQ1q4V4Vs&feature=related[/video]


Solo che entra e saluta.... e hai già capito come sarà..
PS e dal che si deduce anche il mitico paradosso del legato ottenuto non legando!


----------



## contepinceton (21 Novembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Solo che entra e saluta.... e hai già capito come sarà..
> PS e dal che si deduce anche il mitico paradosso del legato ottenuto non legando!


Infatti per esempio
Grazie a youtube si è capito una volta per tutte che il legato di Marcel Duprè che pretendeva rigorosissimo nei suoi allievi in realtà era un portato e non il paston dei maiali eh?
Incredibile poi che cosa scrive con un mucchio di esempi Marcel Duprè nel suo methode d'orgue.
Ossessionato dalle diteggiature era molto coercitivo con gli allievi.
Ma dalla sua scuola provengono tutti i grandi virtuosi del mio strumento, fra cui eccelle, insuperata a tutt'oggi una donna.

Jeanne Demessieux.

Un talento enorme in un corpo gracilino.
Al punto che già a 40 anni la Demessieux era esaurita, per morire a soli 47 anni.

[video=youtube;HN1CId1Gw94]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HN1CId1Gw94&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (21 Novembre 2012)

E sentire finalmente come suonava lui...il padre della riforma di come suonare Bach...

E che uomo...
Allora in Africa aveva uno scassone di cembalo su cui studiare...
Tornava in Europa e dava concerti per comperare medicinali per le sue missioni....

[video=youtube;IRtCPlVbGO0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IRtCPlVbGO0&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Duchessa (22 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E sentire finalmente come suonava lui...il padre della riforma di come suonare Bach...
> 
> E che uomo...
> *Allora in Africa aveva uno scassone di cembalo su cui studiare...
> ...


Quel che si dice un Uomo con le Palle.
Poi c'è chi frigna tutta la vita perchè la prima fidanzatina l'aveva lasciato.
Scusa l'OT ma mi è proprio scappato


----------



## contepinceton (22 Novembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Quel che si dice un Uomo con le Palle.
> Poi c'è chi frigna tutta la vita perchè la prima fidanzatina l'aveva lasciato.
> Scusa l'OT ma mi è proprio scappato


Eh ma ti dicono che lui poteva fare così perchè aveva capacità superiori alla norma...ecc..ecc...
Siamo in un mondo di bambini viziati che si credono uomini con le Palle no?
Ma anche certo universo femminile non è da meno...no?


----------



## Duchessa (22 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eh ma ti dicono che lui poteva fare così perchè aveva capacità superiori alla norma...ecc..ecc...
> Siamo in un mondo di bambini viziati che si credono uomini con le Palle no?
> Ma anche certo universo femminile non è da meno...no?


Sì...


----------



## contepinceton (24 Novembre 2012)

Altro immenso vecchino...Senza il suo Beethoven non si può vivere...e mitico pure Bohm...

[video=youtube;ISMvjCxy5Os]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISMvjCxy5Os&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Duchessa (25 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Altro immenso vecchino...Senza il suo Beethoven non si può vivere...e mitico pure Bohm...
> 
> [video=youtube;ISMvjCxy5Os]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISMvjCxy5Os&feature=related[/video]


Ed ecco come una donna, classe 1949.. e questa musica possono sublimare il dolore e il desiderio di morte.
Dedicato a tutte le donne tristi del forum

Voglio di vita uscir, voglio che cadano
Quest' ossa in polve e queste membre in cenere,
che i singulti miei tra l'ombre vadano..

[video=youtube;c3KK6Drj3J0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c3KK6Drj3J0[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (4 Dicembre 2012)

Qui a 70 anni...ma pochi giorni prima di morire...

[video=youtube;ZyQu0Bbfl90]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZyQu0Bbfl90[/video]


----------



## Duchessa (4 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Qui a 70 anni...ma pochi giorni prima di morire...
> 
> [video=youtube;ZyQu0Bbfl90]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZyQu0Bbfl90[/video]


----------

